# Graphical traceroute?

## kardolus

Hi,

I am looking for a graphical traceroute program. It was fun playing with xtraceroute a long time ago. But old programs like xtraceroute and gtrace are not in portage anymore  :Smile: .

What are you guys using these days?

Cheers.

----------

## Claer

Did you have a look atnet-analyzer/ mtr ?

I use it in console but I remember it has a gtk gui.

----------

## OneOfOne

Recent nmap supports traceroute and you can use the GUI for that 

```
nmapfe
```

Just emerge it with USE=gtk.

----------

## gsra99

If you use gnome, the gnome-nettool has this functionality.

----------

## Princess Nell

The OP is looking for a traceroute tool that shows the geographical location of all hops which I believe none of the tools mentioned provide.

I did get GTrace to work a while back, but exactly the interesting bit, geo-location, did not work. As I'm quite ignorant of java, I didn't even try to find out why  :Wink:  xtraceroute won't compile on a new-ish system either, it's looking for gtk-config.

----------

